# xPANDo !



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Xpando pipe dope recused my boiler replacment job again!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Xpando pipe dope recused my boiler replacment job again!


What happened. Cracked fittings?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> What happened. Cracked fittings?


 They won't fit cracked fittings... sawalled the threads too deep...cry... used the xpando and after 24 hours later.. under pressure and heating... no leaks!... I always use it when making connections on boiler casting.. esp the bushings and plugs on EG and LGB boilers.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Recused or rescued? There's a big difference there lol


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Never heard of it?.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Never heard of it?.


 Its awesome stuff! Better than dope!.. google it and all the information are there.. good plumbing and heating supply house have them.. if they don't, get on their case..


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck taking it apart.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

alliance1 said:


> Good luck taking it apart.


Actually, a few taps with a hammer breaks the seal

Edit: from their FAQ on the website:

Q - Is it possible to take apart a joint that was put together with X-Pando Pipe Joint Compound?


A - Yes, it is possible, but it is more difficult than other materials. Straining the joint with a wrench will not usually work. The proper procedure is to put a strain on the pipe - with a wrench - while at the same time tapping the fitting all around. Striking the joint will break the expansion bond between the surface and the compound and allow the joint to be turned off.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha.. Maybe on a tri stand. Try it off a ladder. It has it's purpose.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

alliance1 said:


> Haha.. Maybe on a tri stand. Try it off a ladder. It has it's purpose.


Ladders make me fall


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bungee technology will help you


----------

